
Amazon is struggling to hold on to the pilots who ship your packages - vo2maxer
https://qz.com/1763226/amazon-air-is-struggling-to-hold-on-to-into-pilots/
======
SQL2219
Company Pilot pay per hour ATSG $152 Atlas $139 Fedex $243 UPS $288

~~~
toomuchtodo
Market working as intended. Glad these pilots can get to better employers
rapidly.

